# Reemplazo equivalente para un ci dl0165r



## Razorback (Mar 22, 2006)

Hola, no consigo el integrado dl0165r que es de una fuente de alimentacionde un dvd. Cual sería un reemplazo para este?. Solicito ayuda por favor. Desde ya muchas gracias!!!!!
Salu2 N@no


----------



## chispa (Jun 12, 2006)

yo tengo el mismo problema,acaso es un dvd hyndai?,si me ayudan con el esquema interno del ic,por si acaso puedo reemplazar algo por afuera


----------



## LEWIS (Jun 20, 2006)

www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FS/FSDL0165RN   } ESTE ES EL LINK.[color=blue]www.fairchildsemi.com[/color][/b][/u]


----------

